# WTB? Celtis sinensis pendula "Weeping Japanese Hackberry"



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a friend looking for this and supposedly is hard to find. Not sure if it is a bee plant or not. But I figured I would ask your help on where to buy it.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Hambone said:


> I have a friend looking for this and supposedly is hard to find. Not sure if it is a bee plant or not. But I figured I would ask your help on where to buy it.


You might try these folks: http://www.forestfarm.com


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

A friend has it at his nursery down the road from me.

http://www.camforest.com/Green_Cascade_p/ts-celtisgncas1g.htm

"We selected this pendulous form from seedlings of a famous pendulous specimen at a shrine in Japan. It is very vigorous and with care will develop into an unusual specimen. The trunk may be allowed to take on a twisted form or may be staked initially. 'Green Cascade' will rapidly grow over an arbor or form an arch over a walkway. 
Zone: 6 
Mature Size: [20'T x 25'W] 
A Camellia Forest Introduction "


----------

